# 8.9 or 7 in & storage Please share thoughts experiences



## lvnknit (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay - i went to three different stores to compare the 7in HD and 8.9 HD.....
the first the 7 in was out of commission... so I could only get a size comparison.

the second they models were not side by side....and we realized upon leaving the the 7in was even in the store.

This morning it was a similar situation.  Not side by side - to do a comparison.  the original fire was beside the 8.9.  BUT the smaller version wasn't        connected and the clerk was not much help.

My husband thinks the 8.9 is the best option.... but he doesn't quite get that I would still like an ipad down the road & they are two different items...
my initial inclination after reading here and seeing them was to go with the 7 in 32 gb.... I think the cost for 8.9 at 32 is rather steep as I would like an ipad at some point.....

now it is the storage that has me wondering.  Should I compromise and get the 8.9 with 16?

I want to browse the web, read magazines and plan a few games....BUT I would like to have it with me most of the time, in school bag (read to students) , knitting bag, etc.!!!    I have my paperwhite for dedicated reading

Am I making this harder than it should be to decide?


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a 7-in, -32 GB Fire HD and I use it much as you plan to: web-browsing, e-mail, games, music and some reading (image-heavy books).

I love it: is light enough that I can bring it with me anywhere, I have plenty of storage left and I don't feel the need for a larger screen at all, actually I use it much more than I ever used hubby's Ipad.

There are rumors that Amazon is planning to introduce the 8.9 inches over here too, I will not upgrade.


----------



## lvnknit (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks - you don't find it bothersome to have to "zoom" in to read some items? (magazines, web browsing).

It seems like the 7 in/32 gb is more "bang for the buck" -- 

this is a bit overwhelming....as I don't see myself with an extensive collections of devices!  LOL!

I am open to all thoughts and opinions....


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

I have:

First iteration Kindle

Xoom 10.1 screen size.

Kindle Fire HD 7

The Xoom is big and heavy (few ounces make a big difference) and somewhat awkward to handle but great for PDF's and great for surfing the web.

The KF-HD 7 is much easier to handle and perfect for reading in bed. 


If I had to have just one it would be the KF-HD 7, best clarity and easiest to maneuver, as far as memory you have the cloud. Must have accessories
are the rapid charger and the Amazon Case (you really need these two items).

.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

After messing with my kids 8gb nabi - but that has an SD slot (that can no longer be used for apps, thanks google), and having owned a 32gb iPad since their introduction.... I'd recommend going with the 32.

It has been a comfortable space. I don't worry when downloading apps, books or adding movies and music. No juggling required (as long as I DON'T add all my music! LOL!!), and that is just nice.

Now, if you think you won't keep it about 2 years then I would say the 16 might be ok.... but I can say that stretching myself and my daughter to the 32gb iPads was the best thing I did back then!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My co-mod Ann has both a 7 HD and an 8.9 and may be able to give you more info.  I have an 8.9 and an original iPad.  I had an original Fire, and found it complemented my iPad quite well and was very nice for videos and games.  I used my iPad for magazines.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I have both sizes.  Also a Xoom.

I use the HD7 mostly for games and occasionally reading.  I have watched tv shows on it via Amazon Prime and the screen is perfectly acceptable for that.

I more often watch video on the 8.9 -- which I honestly only got as a splurge item.  Totally didn't need it.  But I'm a KindleBoards mod so I gotta know about these things, you know?   I also use it for email and web browsing. . .the bigger screen means less zooming and such needed.  I got the Chrome browser from 1Mobile and prefer it to the installed Silk browser.

I also use it for magazines as apps. . . .like TV guide, occasionally Time Magazine.  How well that works is really down to the app -- Newsweek's app, for instance, is pretty bad.  

If I could only afford 1, I'd probably stick with the 7 inch.  I'd get as much memory as I could afford though, unless you plan to download a lot of movies, 16GB is probably enough. And if you think you're eventually going to get an iPad anyway go with whatever size is NOT the size iPad you're getting.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My co-mod Ann has both a 7 HD and an 8.9 and may be able to give you more info. I have an 8.9 and an original iPad. I had an original Fire, and found it complemented my iPad quite well and was very nice for videos and games. I used my iPad for magazines.
> 
> Betsy


I am an 8.9 advocate, having found the 7 a bit too small for dedicated (vs casual) movie watching and video podcasts. I also have 4 magazines that I read exclusively on my Fire and find that the larger screen really makes a difference. Last but not least, I regularly play games on it.

I stopped using it for website browsing--finding the Silk browser way too slow, buggy and prone to crashes.

If you're like me and will need on device storage, I recommend getting 32GB in whatever size you use. My tablet experience started with the first ipad 16GB since, then I upgraded to Galaxy Tab also in 16GB. With the latter, the numerous movies I had made me get a 32GB for my current Fire.

I know a lot of people have multiple devices and are comfortable moving between 10 inch and smaller devices, but I found that once I got the smaller device--the ipad felt way too big for me.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Regarding storage capacity -- the 8.9 actually has a version that comes with 64GB.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Regarding storage capacity -- the 8.9 actually has a version that comes with 64GB.


I can honestly say that I, the storage junky (I have two computers with, um, 3 1-2 TB disks on them, plus a network 2TB and a network 500gb) have never wished I had 64gb on my iPad, iPod Touches or phone. I thought that I would - but the 32 has been the sweet spot for me for the last 3 years. If I could swing it, and knew that I wouldn't be on the yearly "upgrade wagon" I might get the 64 just for future proofing.

Or if I traveled and didn't want to carry anything but the tablet (the iPad has ways of downloading pictures from a camera card - that would make the 64 needed with today's cameras!).

Or if I had a lot of large PDFs to lug around and read.

The only thing to consider is that apps are only going to get bigger - especially with the HD screens, so the size will make it more of a space management game as developers pack more images into apps to accommodate growing screen densities. UGH.

I would get the 32 of whatever today without second guessing myself, and go with the 64 if it was doable....


----------



## lvnknit (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks all I feel so silly asking all these questions,

MAYBE me questions _now_ should be,

If budget was not a consideration I should go with a ______________________. AND

If I would only have one Fire HD ever... no questions asked, it should be the _____________________.

: )

I know much is the transporting, comfort while using is personal preference, BUT if really appreciate the thoughts of others. I LOVE the size of the 7 inch, but have such a nagging feeling that I will have regrets. I mean I do have my laptop that is lugged back and forth each day. and I do carry big enough bags to accommodate the 8.9....ß


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

lvnknit said:


> thanks - you don't find it bothersome to have to "zoom" in to read some items? (magazines, web browsing).


It doesn't bother me enough to wish for a bigger screen at the expense of portability, of course it's a wholly personal preference.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

^^^

And don't forget about Reading View, which allows you to blow up an article without the ads. This feature works on personal blogs, too. And then there's options like Readability, Pocket, etc.

Although it sounds like you're leaning toward the larger Fire, I agree with Ann. Since you already plan to purchase an iPad, why not get the smaller sized Fire?


----------



## runtmms (Aug 15, 2010)

I had the original fire, and at Thanksgiving upgraded to the 8.9". I have trouble imagining when I'd want to go back to the 7", especially since I just got a Nexus 4 smartphone. In my mind the 7" is an odd in-between size. If I have to be scrolling and zooming anyways (like with the 7") then the nearly 5" smartphone does about as well. If I want to actually do something on the tablet I greatly prefer the larger size. 

If money were no object I'd consider the Nexus 10. As it was, I couldn't justify the price jump, and I have Amazon prime which integrate video streaming beautifully with the Fire. Also, I actually think I prefer the ~9 to the ~10. Unless you have prime and want to stream video, I think the Nexus 7 is the better 7" choice. At the 9-10" range it's a tougher decision in my mind.

One other thing to keep in mind is the resale value of these items on ebay is quite high. It can the upgrade path much more affordable. 

As far as storage goes, I've never had a problem, and that includes my original 8 GB fire. I'm just mindful about deleting stuff when I'm done with it and utilizing services like dropbox. 

The bottom line is it all comes down to personal preference.


----------



## lvnknit (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmm... I want to be happy with the 7in..... as i said about worrying about regrets....Husband went with me to look and he planted this seed about bumping up.  I would be happy with 7 in @ 32, especially if it isn't cumbersome to view the screen.  Can this reading view be used say, on Yahoo for examply?!    Sorry  I am not a savvy as I would like to be?!


tell me more about the reading view.....I am going to look it up now.

thanks for me thoughts and opinions!!!!

I should note that I do have Amazon Prime....


----------



## runtmms (Aug 15, 2010)

While I prefer the larger one now, I was happy with the 7" when I had it. My husband was the one really pushing to go to the larger size. 

If you want to be happy with the 7" I think you will be, especially if you aren't comparing them side by side Don't worry too much about regrets - get and enjoy your new toy!


----------



## lvnknit (Mar 12, 2010)

You are all so kind.....

It takes me back to my original kindle, wasn't sure if I would like an e reader, period.  Read all the reviews.  Lots of negative-especially about unwanted page turns & slow page turns.  I started with a refurb. and loved it for four years... She is still with me, but is not longer interested in added content- in fact, she will not allow it,  LOL

So my paperwhite joined the family...  Again, I LOVE this!....thought I would never be interested in Fire.  But I am and as a result, all the questions!

Thinking i will be able among other things to eliminate the clutter of magazines, have a "friend" to spend time with on bike at gym, fun color books for my students, and a web browsing on the go, beyond my iPhone....

And of course reading -Will i be able to switch between paperwhite and fire, while reading - will the book mark show accurately between the two?


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

lvnknit said:


> Can this reading view be used say, on Yahoo for examply?!


Absolutely.

Most web sites (and all the ones I frequent) have mobile versions anyway that are compatible for smaller screens. The first image below is the mobile version of a Yahoo article. The second is the same piece in Reading View. (Notice the picture and ad are gone.)


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

^^^ Wowsers, that's huge 

Sorry...I'm posting directly from my Fire. I'll alter it when I get to my laptop...

_fixed it...Betsy_


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Having all the models you are referring to as well as ipads, I will throw my three cents in the ring. When I do presentations on tablets and ereaders I stress looking at the fine details such as capabilities of each device and compare to what you want the device to do for you.  Look at price last after you have figured out what you want your device to do.   Always go for the largest capacity storage you can. On these toys one can never have enough space, if you want to play games, watch movies and have music more storage is necessary.  If you are planning on toting it around with you then you need to look at the weight of the device and also figure in the case.  One GB of space will hold about 1,000 books so books are not your biggest storage worry.  Games, videos, music are the worse offenders when it comes to storage hogging! 

While I use all of my devices almost every day, which includes the nook hd 7inch, kindle fire 8.9 and both the regular size and the ipad mini,  my favorite one of all of them is the ipad mini. Yes it may run more however for what you can do with it compared to other devices, it is worth it especially if you are looking for one device. If you are wanting an ipad, it would be worth it in the long run to bite the bullet and go with an ipad vs a fire.  You already have a paperwhite so that takes care of any issues with glare, etc you may encounter during the summer etc. 

Here is why: . It is lightweight even with a case much lighter than either the kindle fire 7 or 8.9 inch.  It is thinner than either kindle so it does fit into a pocket, purse or bag.  What I like with the ipad  over the kindle is you are not totally tied to the Amazon eco system. Not that that is a bad thing but you have no restrictions with the ipad that you do have with the fire or nooks.  I do like being able to have different formats of books available on a single device. You can also do abit more with it than you can a fire. While the fires do alot, the ipad is closest to a laptop replacement than the fire or other devices. 

Don't get me wrong I like my kindles but because lightweight and more portable and I can do more with my ipad it is my go to device.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

I personally would stick with the regular HD, I'm a guy and I have pretty big hands...and I almost find the standard HD unwieldy to handle in landscape mode (holding wider then longer) it's quit a bit of a stretch to type on the touch pad keyboard. Also there is the weight, to consider, I've never used an iPad, nor have I tried the bigger 8.9" HD but after using the 7" HD in hand for about a half hour and I personally wouldn't want anything heavier. 

I maybe a rarity on this, I'm still asking around and researching...when using my HD I get quit dizzy and I can't for the life of me figure out why. Having never used any other tablet I can't say if this is the fault of the HD  or me or both.   My Kindle Touch had never left me feeling dizzy after any amount of use.  Again I may be the odd one out on this, so..


----------



## lvnknit (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks- again.

 

I am looking at an iPad, "down the road a bit...." that is for sure. Kind of waiting to see what will be new in that line in coming months. Bought these for our daughters/sons in law _last_ Christmas! I am looking at this in the interim - to have in addition to the ipad (for my husband and I to share...) THAT is why I was struggling so between the 8.9 and 7 in. As they will be relatively close in size, while I do know that they are different devices for sure....

I am grateful _for all_ of the thoughts and advice! It is all being taken under advisement!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Be aware that the Kindle Fires are android based and the iPad is, well, not.

Any apps you purchase for the Fire won't work on the iPad.

And, I would argue you're not 'locked in' to Amazon any more than you are 'locked in' to Apple with an iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As someone with one foot in Android and one foot in iOS, my viewpoint is I have the best of both worlds.  Some apps are only available for Android, some for iOS.  Some for both.  I get to play with them no matter what.  (OK, some aren't available through the Amazon appstore, but I can get most of those that I want by sideloading, not a big problem.)

So, by having both Android and iOS, I don't feel "locked in." I feel like I have it all.

Betsy


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ivnknit, watch for the Kindle/Kindle accessories sales. Amazon occasionally offers 20% to 40% coupons as I recall I saved about $50 on the HD7, charger and Amazon case. They send these in periodic emails so may need a Amazon account.

.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 12, 2011)

I was recently in the same boat as you. I could not decide on a 7 or the 8.9. Amazon student has a $50 off deal on the 8.9 this month so that made the difference between the two 16gb models only $50 and it made my mind up for me.  I went with the 8.9 and I'm thrilled. I have an iPad2 and an iPhone and only planned to use my KF mainly as a digital photo frame. However, since it arrived on Friday it's not been away from my side for very long. It's a gorgeous machine and reading on it in landscape mode is so comfortable I don't want to stop. When looking at the 7 in the stores the display was not nearly as pretty (to my eyes) so that also helped make up my mind for me. The 8.9 feels considerably smaller for me than my iPad and feels less heavy.

As for storage... I keep reading about this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00576APEI/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER and may order one to use as additional space across all of my devices.

FYI, I have 32gb on both iPhone/iPad and 16gb on my KF. I only bump up against space on my iPhone and that's mostly because of the photos I keep on the phone and continuously take. My iPad is usually 1/2 full and in a pinch could have gone with the 16gb. I figured with the KF and all of Amazon's easily accessible cloud options the extra space wasn't necessary off the bat, and the device above could fill in if needed.

Good luck on your decision!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

THe wi-drive was great - I had one for a few weeks in December. It worked great with my iOS devices, and in the Mommy mode on our nabi's... just not in the sandboxed nabi mode. Sigh....

Back to the size issue, having had the iPad for 3 years now the 7" seems very very small. For me personally, it is too small to use beyond reading (I don't play a lot of games these days). It would be too small for the eBooks they gave me for school this quarter - heck, my 10" iPad isn't even great for them. Talk about crap quality for textbooks!

If i had started with the 8.9" I might be content at that size, but I do think the 7" would having me itching for bigger. IT is funny because before the iPad was announced I was convinced that 5-6" was my screen size sweet spot! I should go back and read those threads for laughs.... 

99% chance that you will LOVE whatever you get, so there is that aspect!!!


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the fix, Betsy.

Ivnknit, I agree that you'll ultimately love whichever size you decide to go with. I also thought about upgrading to the 8.9" but quickly changed my mind after playing with it in Best Buy. It was too big and cumbersome for me. I suppose when you're used to a smaller device a big jump in size takes getting used to.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

I know what you're going through, I vacillated between the two myself.  I ended up getting the 16 G 8.9, because I had the old fire for something smaller anyway, and for me storage is not a big deal, I just delete apps and videos (which are the resource hogs for me) when things are getting tight,  They are stored on the cloud for later recall, if needed. As has been said you can carry thousands of books with no trouble.  I love the 8.9, and don't regret my splurge, but I still like my old 7 in. kindle fire, too, and it holds its own against the 8.9 when it's not even HD. So I think you'll probably enjoy either. If storage and cost are most important to you, I would go with the 7 in.  If you plan to watch a lot of movies, surf the web, or do games that would benefit from a larger screen, then you will probably enjoy the 8.9 more. but if you are definitely getting a full size Ipad down the road, you'll have the larger screen there. And yes, all your kindle books will sync between the different devices.


----------



## lvnknit (Mar 12, 2010)

had I read about the Kingston device before ordering this 7 it may have been the tie breaker!
as it is I chose the 32 7-- thrilled until I ended up on phone w a y too long as a result of an update problem......I was really stressed and frustrated.
it was resolved this morning or so I thought,got home and once again I cannot view apps or games on device to order ....

i can appreciate the 8 9    but I think this will work for me ,,,,when "it works" !


----------



## runtmms (Aug 15, 2010)

Ugh.  So sorry to hear you're having trouble with your new toy.



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I had an original 7" which I loved and upgraded to the 7" HD which I loved even more - big difference in quality and the browser was so much better.    But using it for browsing I was enlarging things and scrolling back and forth so much.  The 8.9" came out the week after I got the 7" so I went and checked that out.  The size difference was more in the height than the width.    After a lot of thought, I ordered the 8.9" and returned the 7" HD.  The first few days I thought the 8.9" was cumbersome and I wasn't sure I made the right decision - but still had the original 7" if I wanted something smaller.    After a short time using the 8.9" it was too hard to go back to 7".  Soon the 8.9 was all I would reach for and the original 7" is now gone with no regrets.  

DH just bought me a 7.9" mini-ipad and I love that too and definitely room in my life for both.  I have an iphone so also a foot in both Amazon Android and iOS.    I'm not sure for my use that I would want a full size iPad but I do find that I prefer the 8 - 9" size over the 7" size.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I currently have a 1st gen iPad (64gb, but it's a hand-me-down from my husband), a 7" 32gb Fire HD, and a 32gb iPad Mini. If I could only keep one, hands down I'd keep the IPad Mini. I absolutely use it the most. The big iPad is mostly for certain magazines and occasionally video. The Fire HD is for a few magazines that are Kindle Fire apps, KOLL books, and  a couple of games I play. Everything else I do on the Mini (or my laptop) - magazines, reading, web surfing, videos, etc. - if it had come out before the HD, I doubt I'd have even bought the HD. (Well played, Amazon.). I love the Mini's size - bigger screen than the 7" Fire yet the same footprint. But thinner and lighter than the HD. Much more portable. 

Like Betsy says, it's nice to have a foot in both worlds. I truly have found I prefer iOS, but that's a personal preference.  

I too find 32gb a good size - nobody ever really says "Gee I wish I had less memory". Certain apps, like magazine apps, take lots of memory, as do videos and music if you download them.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Like Betsy says, it's nice to have a foot in both worlds. I truly have found I prefer iOS, but that's a personal preference.
> 
> I too find 32gb a good size - nobody ever really says "Gee I wish I had less memory". Certain apps, like magazine apps, take lots of memory, as do videos and music if you download them.


Thanks for posting this! I have my original iPad one, and have no issues with the size. WHile are foray into the android world with the kids nabi's and setting up the 7" HD for a friend I realized that 7" would never work for me personally (I want to NOT use my glasses sometimes!). I also realized that i'm an iOS kind of gal too! 

But I keep trying to decide if I could go with the mini, and you have given me hope that I can make it work. Of course, it isn't like I can BUY anything anytime soon - but hey, it doesn't hurt to know what one is looking at!

I'm still pondering a 7" fire to have for shared movies in the car..... more of a "media consumption" device like it was intended. We shall see....


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

I've personally never seen an iPad in person, let alone use one...So I really have nothing to compare the Kindle Fire too. I think the 7" screen is about the perfect size, but maybe if I used something bigger I would have a diff opinion? One thing I like about the iPad (from what I seen online, at least), they don't use that rubberized coating that Amazon seems to love, _as they cover everyone of there devices in it_.

I guess it all boils down to experience, and ecosystem, I spend more time on Amazon and using there services then I do with iTunes or in any apple environment.

Anyone have any opinions on the Google tablets? I do even less on Google so probably wouldn't be the right choice either.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

TraceyC/FL said:


> But I keep trying to decide if I could go with the mini, and you have given me hope that I can make it work. Of course, it isn't like I can BUY anything anytime soon - but hey, it doesn't hurt to know what one is looking at!


I played with a friends Mini last night.... definitely a better fit for me than the Fire/Nabi 7" screen.

Now, where did I stash those winning lotto numbers?!?!


----------

